# ATI Tool Plugin for Desktop Sidebar



## DMG (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have an ATI Tool desktop sidebar plugin. Or know where to download one.

===========================================
                             THANKS!!!
===========================================


----------



## Seany1212 (Sep 14, 2006)

what do you mean? taskbar? it already has one of those, just minimize.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 14, 2006)

he means the 'new sidebar ' in vista


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 15, 2006)

Desktop Sidebar: www.desktopsidebar.com.

No need plugin on ATITool.  You need MBM 5 (MotherBoard Monitor) to link ATITool to DesktopSidebar.

Afterthat, from ATITool, you can send GPU Temperature or GPU Environment Temperature to sensor (say sensor 3 or 4) of MBM.  From Desktop Sidebar, you can select system monitor to display GPU temperature by select MBM sensor 3 or 4.

I have GPU temperature on my desktop sidebar.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

